# Highfield Manor UK haunt



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all

I live in the Uk and we built the Urmatraz haunt back in 2009 and this year we are doing probbly the final one for us which tthis year is called Highfield Manor, We are building the Haunt to raise money for a local primary school.

So far we have spent theree days building the Haunt and pictures can be seen at http://www.highfieldmanor.co.uk.

Let me know what you think and I will be posting videos on the night on youtube as I did back in 2009.

If you click on the homepage it will take you to the urmatraz website so you can see the videos from 2009.

Thanks

Jayson


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

*update*

New updates posted tonight in the construction page.!


----------

